# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Πρόβλημα με τάση 5V στο Scart

## geocoun

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, έχω ένα πρόβλημα σε ένα δορυφορικό δέκτη στην τάση 5 V στο pin 8 που γυρίζει την τηλεόραση στο Video.
Αντί για 5 V βγάζει 3,8V με αποτέλεσμα η TV να μην γυρίζει σε Video. Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε καμιά ιδέα ώστε να ανεβάσω τα 3,9V με κανένα κυκλωματάκι;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## leosedf

Μεταφέρθηκε απο τα κυκλώματα.

----------


## perithess

To pin 8 που αναφέρεις είναι για να γυρνάει την τιβι σε διαφορετική συμπίεση εικόνας, τα 3,8 υποδεικνύουν συμπίεση 16:9. Το πιν που πρέπει να ψάξεις είναι το 16 για να γυρνάει σε λειτουργία rgb και επίσης θα πρέπει να δεις τι υποστηρίζει η τηλεόρασή σου. Δες εδω http://www.hardwarebook.info/SCART

----------


## geocoun

> To pin 8 που αναφέρεις είναι για να γυρνάει την τιβι σε διαφορετική συμπίεση εικόνας, τα 3,8 υποδεικνύουν συμπίεση 16:9. Το πιν που πρέπει να ψάξεις είναι το 16 για να γυρνάει σε λειτουργία rgb και επίσης θα πρέπει να δεις τι υποστηρίζει η τηλεόρασή σου. Δες εδω http://www.hardwarebook.info/SCART



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν είναι έτσι.
Ή τηλεόραση για να πάει στο AV mode πρέπει να πάρει στο pin 8 μια τάση μεγαλύτερη από 5 V, αυτό είναι βέβαιο. Άν είναι σύγχρονη η τηλεόραση, και πάιζει και 16:9, αν πάρει τάση από 5-8 γυρίζει στο Video και πηγαίνει σε 16:9 ταυτόχρονα. Αν πάρει τάση μεγαλύτερη από 9-9,5 V τότε επίσης γυρίζει σε Video πάλι αλλά τότε πηγαίνει σε 4:3 την τηλεόραση. Ο δορυφορικός μου ρυθμίζεται σε 16:9 ή 4:3. Αν τον βάλω 16:9 στο pin 8 δίνει 3,9V ενώ αν τον βάλω στο 4:3 δίνει 9,5 στο pin 8 και η τηλεόραση γυρίζει σε Video αλλά μου χαλάει το format.
Το 16 δεν γυρίζει σε AV αλλά αλλάζει από composite σε  RGB και αντίθετα.
0-2 V=TV 
 5-8 V=WideScreen ( δηλαδή εννοείται το AV mode)
 9.5-12 V=AV Mode

Σε ίδιο δέκτη που δουλεύει σωστά αντί για 3,9 μέτρησα 5,3 στο 8 και γυρίζει σε Video και 16:9 ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να το κάνεις με κύκλωμα αλλά από πού θα το τροφοδοτήσεις;

----------

